# New Waves Costco shower.



## dean hoffman (Dec 2, 2009)

I am also just installing the same shower. Did you figure out the proper way of installing the base? Also, I suspect the glass panels and shelving unit can be installed in the opposite orientation (ie: the shelving being on the opposite corner than shown in the instructions). Do you know if this is the case?

Thanks.



aaronbartlett said:


> I am having trouble installing a fiberglass shower that I bought at Costco. Instructions say to screw the panels to the shower base but the lip on the panels is not nearly wide enough. Seems to me the solution would be to screw the base to the wall. Does anyone have any experience with this particular shower.Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## aaronbartlett (Dec 28, 2008)

dean hoffman said:


> I am also just installing the same shower. Did you figure out the proper way of installing the base? Also, I suspect the glass panels and shelving unit can be installed in the opposite orientation (ie: the shelving being on the opposite corner than shown in the instructions). Do you know if this is the case?
> 
> Thanks.


 I called the company in Quebec and they said to ignore these instructions and dont bother trying to screw the panels to the base as it is not really needed. I also had problems with the door screws. I could not get them tight enough to keep the door from sagging. I had to use a different wrench than what was provided so that I could get it tighter. My neighbor also bought one of these and had no problems whatsover.
Hope this helps


----------



## dean hoffman (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for your help. I assume you screwed the base directly into the wall prior to installing the panels. Is this correct?


----------



## aaronbartlett (Dec 28, 2008)

dean hoffman said:


> Thanks for your help. I assume you screwed the base directly into the wall prior to installing the panels. Is this correct?


 Yes, I did. Two screws-one for each side but I dont think it was really necessary because when you attach the metal brackets (The ones that the glass sides fit into)the screws go through the panels and into the wall (Hopefully a wall stud or other sturdy piece of wood) behind it. The panels are sitting on top of the base so I dont think there could be much movement.
One other thing that I almost messed up on is where to put the screwholes. I have lost my instructions and I cant remember what it said but I think it was confusing. Anyway the holes should be about one inch in from the edge of the panel. Try and test fit it first before you drill.
Incidentally, the company in Quebec said that their new versions will have better instructions.
Good luck


----------



## dean hoffman (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks again. I have one other question for you. The installation intructions show the inner cabinet mounted on the left side. I would like to reverse this and install it on the right hand side. This would also include moving the door hinges to the opposite as well and having the door open from right to left. From what I can see the construction looks pretty much symetrical no matter which side you choose to have the door open. Do you see anything in your installation that might suggest otherwise?


----------



## aaronbartlett (Dec 28, 2008)

dean hoffman said:


> Thanks again. I have one other question for you. The installation intructions show the inner cabinet mounted on the left side. I would like to reverse this and install it on the right hand side. This would also include moving the door hinges to the opposite as well and having the door open from right to left. From what I can see the construction looks pretty much symetrical no matter which side you choose to have the door open. Do you see anything in your installation that might suggest otherwise?


No, I think that should be ok. I think I read somewhere in the instructions that it was reversible.


----------



## DIY-Mike (Mar 9, 2010)

Did you get your New Waves shower figured out? I'm thinking about buying one of these, do you like it? Alot of the display models I've seen for corner showers in the big box stores are falling appart so i dont want to buy junk. Hard to tell what this one is like from the limited info on the Costco website.


----------



## dean hoffman (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes , it is a good product. Read the advice from aaronbartlet as he is correct on the issue of screwing it to the wall. Most important is to ensure the base is Level as this will pretty much affect the alignment of the entire glass installation. Good luck.


----------



## doorman1 (Apr 14, 2010)

We are getting this Amber shower this week and are trying to guess where the plumbing should go right now. does it matter where the pipes for the taps go? Is there a certain hight? or do you just drill a hole wherever when you put it together


----------



## winsiu (Jun 7, 2011)

just wonder if the panels are installed with drywall behind them?

Thanks.


----------



## Dkells19 (Jul 13, 2014)

*48" New Wave Kelsey*

I am going to buy this unit, but i have one question so far. The unit shows a glass wall and the glass door. Does the unit come with being able to not use the side glass panel and just mount it the wall?


----------



## winsiu (Jun 7, 2011)

you talked about this one? 

I don't think so... the glass wall's hinge ties to the glass wall.


----------



## winsiu (Jun 7, 2011)

you can download the installation pdf from their site too....


----------

